

Al Franken Fights Comcast/NBC Merger - mcritz
http://www.thenation.com/blog/156605/al-franken-calls-anti-trust-cops-comcast

======
tptacek
Nut: by being careless (or mendacious) with internal announcements, NBC and
Comcast seek to make their merger a _fait accompli_ by intertwining their
business relationships in ways that would be untenable absent an actual
merger; NBC is in effect granting Comcast _beneficial ownership_ of its
operations, independent of regulatory approval.

Al Franken is an awesome senator.

